# 200 Amp alternator



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone heard of these or even currently using one? My alternator is not charging and I heard about these a while back.

http://www.db-starter-alternator.com

They have a 200 amp alternator for $199 with no core charge. If they are good I will probably get one. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Been using the DB hi-amp alternators for a few years now and they're a good investment for the money...0 problems and excellent output so far. 

They charge like an alternator should. Don't slack off on low RPM amp output at higher under hood temps like much of the so called "hi output" stuff out there on the market. In fact after doing plenty of testing with the first one (250 amp version) I discovered that they'll continue to produce nearly 250 amps (if need be) all the way to 240 degrees.

Most alts drop off on amp output drastically as the temps go up. Many will only produce half of their rated output at full temp. Haven't found that to be the case with DB's stuff.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*Db*

I have a 200 AMP from DB and I love it 
My alternator tested out at 220 AMPS I am ordering 200 Amp's for all my trucks this year.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I'll get mine ordered today!!:waving:

I also plan on changing the cable from the alt to batt to 4ga. like the site says. Clean up all the big grounds and add at least one more. I converted to 2 batteries awhile ago, I kinda wonder if that led to sooner death of my current alt.?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

secret_weapon;584932 said:


> Clean up all the big grounds and add at least one more. I converted to 2 batteries awhile ago, I kinda wonder if that led to sooner death of my current alt.?


Only if the alt was weak to begin with, the battery's aren't matched and in good shape, or you don't have a good current path between them (poor connection).


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I installed dual batteries 4 yrs ago (I think, maybe 5) Both batteries new at same time. Had to replace original cables cause they were corroded from side posts leaking. Personally I don't like side post batteries, so they were converted to top post. 

I looked at the all the cables today and are in very good shape. Spraying the terminals has definitely helped to keep corrosion from forming. 


The work I've done so far is replace:
Trans cooler lines
Heavy duty fan clutch
serp belt & tensioner
P/S cooler and lines
sandblast and paint rims (they looked like crap)
Ordered new tires, I'll mount them next month

Disassemble plow to inspect/replace every bolt and pin.
I'm also installing Boss wings that I bought last year, with new cutting edge.


I'm already so excited!:redbounce


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey B&B, if i put one of those high output alternators in my truck would i need a different serpentine belt? i know there is a different belt for my truck weather i use the 100 and the 140 amp alternators so i'm guessing i would need a different one for the high output alt.

-mike-

oh, and btw, which one would you recommend?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Generally yes you'll need to change the belt as theirs two different alternator case sizes that were used on your OBS truck, the smaller is the CS-130 case, and the larger is the CS-144.

Your truck has the CS-130 series alternator case now (RPO codes will tell you everything  ), which is the smaller of the two and most aftermarket hi-amp alts use the larger CS-144 case as a starting foundation.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wish i would have known about this place before:angry:


----------

